# Conduit Depth



## jar546 (Oct 2, 2018)

Let's say you have a covered patio with a framed roof attached to a structure.  The covered patio has plans for brick pavers.  PVC conduit with 120v circuits is planned to cross under the covered patio, below the brick pavers.

What depth does the conduit have to be?

Would you consider the brick pavers to be the equivalent of 2" or more of concrete?

Looking for opinions on this one.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 3, 2018)

Residential application: 
PVC conduit in a trench, 6-Inch below 2-inch thick concrete brick pavers, I'd be okay with it due to the wiring being protected in conduit.

Table 300.5, Column #4 line number 2, 6-inch depth (2-inch thick concrete *or equivalent*)

Hopefully GFCI protected

Not residential but I think I saw a city do that same thing with some street lights along an existing sidewalk where they cut out a brick paver trench? Conduit may have been @ 12-inches?


----------



## steveray (Oct 4, 2018)

What if they were concrete pavers?....On the equivalent thing, I think I would ask them to warning tape it and allow it to be at a "protected" depth....Not likely to be digging with heavy equipment under a roof, and Joey with a shovel should notice the tape before he makes it through the conduit with a shovel...


----------

